# Gold Opportunity للمهتميين فقط وفقط في مجال Water Treatment



## alaa abdulrazaq (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة المهتميين في مجال معاملات وتحلية المياه
تحية طيبة والسلام عليكم
ارفق اليكم الملف رقم واحد في مجال معاملات المياه ....هدية عراقية من ارض الرافدين اليكم....وسيتم ارسال ملفات اخرى في كل أسبوع.....الملف المرفق يصلح لجميع المستويات....
تحياتي

قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية
جامعة البصرة
العراق


----------



## nader121212 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً يا ابن الرافدين ,,,,


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندسه ليى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك 
تحياتي وسلامي..


----------



## حسام ح (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## softchem (3 نوفمبر 2008)

u allways great abou-Mohammad with kindly heart
go a head mannnnnnn


----------



## منتاى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك. تحياتى لكل الاحباب ببلاد الرافدين


----------



## engmajed (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ع ـبدالله (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ـالله يع ـيطيكـ ـالع ـافييه


----------



## بشار رائد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الف رحمه على والديك


----------



## Gasm Elsid Hagana (12 يناير 2011)

Thanks for this valuable information


----------



## محمد علي الهمالي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا ابن الرافدين


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ramadankhaled (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خير وجميع الاخوة وبارك اللة في العراق وكل بلاد المسلمين وكل انسان يساعد الاخر يجزي اللة خير احسن الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## رامي الزيني (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## رائد حيران (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود يا استاذي العزيز وبارك الله فيك , ولا تزال مبدع كما عرفتك ايام الدراسة في الجامعة عندما كنت طالب عندك ( 2000 - 2004 ), واتمنى لك التوفيق لخدمة طلاب ارض الرافدين


----------



## mohalrubaie (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البعث (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله باهل الفيحاء


----------



## abu mohd (17 أبريل 2011)

very good informations, thank you so much


----------



## abue tycer (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## f2000 (2 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا بن الرافدين النشمي


----------



## h25w2525 (5 مايو 2011)

*الف الف شكر*


----------



## ارهينيوس (13 مايو 2011)

تحية طيبة لاهل بلاد الرافدين 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اشسيثىضص (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (19 مايو 2011)

مشكورا أخي الحبيب


----------



## وضاحة (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## الرمضاني (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...........


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## polymer man (26 يوليو 2011)

عاشت ايدك اخوي


----------



## صباح المشعل (27 يوليو 2011)

الاخ علاء شكرا لك على هذا الملف بارك الله فيك


----------



## صباح المشعل (27 يوليو 2011)

يارب يوفقك ياعلاء


----------



## husssein (20 مارس 2012)

_شكرا جزيلا الى أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور علاء عبد الرزاق و أرجو المواصلة معك و هناك أمورة كثيرة أود أن اناقشها معك تخص تكنلوجيا المياه ,,,,,,,,,,,,, مع التقدير 

عذرا تم تعديل المشاركة بسبب مخالفة قوانين الملتقى_


----------



## sinbad1985 (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أبريل 2012)

very very import file thanks for you


----------



## حسين ميسي (9 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ربي يوفقكك


----------



## هيمو555 (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## water treatment (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف القيم


----------



## salmaeissa (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## الرمضاني (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا طيب


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## memo star (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ذايد2030 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــف شــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## Mohammad Fareed (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## azizùoutacharid (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراا


----------



## haider2012 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا دكتور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (10 أكتوبر 2012)

في انتظار المزيد
شكرا


----------



## حماده9 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## هيثم طعاني (18 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## yousefegyp (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

حياك الله يا اخى


----------



## karimm155 (26 أغسطس 2015)

مستند جميل تشكر


----------



## هبه البوش (13 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزييييييييييلا على المستند القيم


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (14 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

رائع


----------



## yousefegyp (29 أغسطس 2016)

شكراً يا ابن الرافدين ,,,,​


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (30 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------

